# Mushrooms - Pf Tek Supply list, Questions, Other Teks



## DarthD3vl (Jan 3, 2011)

Feel free to add anything I missed or you do differently or ask questions!!

*If you already grow mushrooms please sub to this to help others if they ask questions I know theres alot of you out there ANC, Heatlessbbq, dankiller, 420 God, Research Kitty, Sonar, Choempi, Canndo **...and many many more*

*Also if you have questions you can ask them here*

*not everything is on first page... some things are deeper in the thread.. read first few pages at least..*
*and follow links for much more indepth look at each subject.. I had no need to copy n paste from other sites..*

half pint tapered jars







organic brown rice flour (coffe grinder if you make your own from rice) 

vermiculite

distilled water (I just use plain tap normally but distilled is prefered)

perlite

Polyfil 

fruiting chamber like A shot gun terr. or a martha terr.








or *http://www.shroomery.org/9664/Cybers-Martha-Tek*

but that shot gun one normally needs more holes than are pictured

glove box or flow hood (hepa filter and fan needed for flowhood)






Calibrated Anolog Hygrometer *http://www.shroomery.org/38/Calibrate-Your-Hygrometer*

thermometer

extra fine mist spray bottle

pressure cooker or pot with tight fitting lid (pressure cooker prefered)

foil

micropore tape

daylight spectrum floresent light

alcohol lamp, I use shot glass flipped upside down with alcohol on top but the lamp 
would come in handy for those times you spill fire every were

Sonar made his own Alchy lamp, here his awsome post!



sonar said:


> Here's an alcohol lamp I made for about 50 cents. Just bought a jar of baby food, ate it (applesauce I believe, it was pretty good actually), then fashioned this in about 2min. Just make sure the wick stays snug. You don't want a burning wick falling down into a jar of highly flammable liquid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*incubator (only needed if temps are below I think its 76 F)

two rubbermaids 

adjustable aquarium heater
 


drying those bad boys
depending on amount you could use

fan and spagetti strainer

box with screen and dessacant

or food dehydrator


pf tek at shroomery *(grow guide)*
*http://www.shroomery.org/10256/PF-Tek-v2*

moved this quote to the first page, cause it answers pretty common questions



420God said:


> Sorry I'm late, just found the thread.
> 
> Here's something I post to help people out looking to start:
> 
> ...


I normally use sporeworks for spores. if you have an accoutn at shroomery, mention it and they'll send you a free spore syringe.


*Any tek, any question, anything mushroom is welcome here.

I no longer feel the need to grow mushrooms or take them. They have helped me in so many ways, I can't begin to count them. I still belive in their power, and hope anyone who needs them finds them, and I hope you all learn the love of the Universe. Meditation is now my favorite and only "Drug". Till my path leads me back.
I love you all. - D3VL

"Psychedelic experience is only a glimpse of genuine mystical insight, but a glimpse which can be matured and deepened by the various ways of meditation in which drugs are no longer necessary or useful. If you get the message, hang up the phone. For psychedelic drugs are simply instruments, like microscopes, telescopes, and telephones. The biologist does not sit with eye permanently glued to the microscope, he goes away and works on what he has seen..."
-- Alan Watts
*


----------



## PStanky (Jan 3, 2011)

great thread to check out and a great tek.

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/395504-bulk-mono-tek-pictorial.html


----------



## MASS97 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Darth!!! Subbed. I'll be keeping up to make sure I've got the bases covered!
+Rep


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 3, 2011)

+ rep darth.
and subbed.

this thread should be stickied in the future.

hopefully the mods will like it =]

im more than happy to help with questions.

good call darth. =]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 3, 2011)

*Liquid Culture*

make from spores or tissue
i've succsefully used this tek by cyber twice

*http://www.shroomery.org/10477/Cybers-Liquid-Culture-Tek*


and im going to try this tek anc posted next time also, its what he uses



ANC said:


> Simple tek for Lc's Using filter Coffee
> 
> 1) You need 1 level tablespoon of spent/used filter coffee
> 2) 1 Level T-Spoon Sugar,, Best is brown sugar, but white sugar will be fine..
> ...


you can also use fresh tissue from inside the cap to make a lc.. 

*LC's DO NOT WORK VERY WELL WITH BRF*.. but they can.. just workbetter for WBS or Grains

I've actually had decent success with liquid culture and brf cakes, but alot of others dont.

I use about one cc of liquid culture, you could use half a cc if your hands are steady enough.

make sure to wait till its fully cooled, so not to kill the spores/agar/fresh tissue

you should see small white growth in 3-4 days, dont check untill then.
shake jar to break up mycelium, back in the dark foranother 4-6 days and it should have lots of white mycelium floating in it.

Here is a tutorial put together by Sonar
*https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/489553-how-i-do-liquid-culture.html*


----------



## choempi (Jan 3, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> *Liquid Culture*
> 
> make from spores or tissue
> i've succsefully used this tek by cyber twice
> ...


If you have a fresh mush you like make your LC and then innoculate it with a syringe clone, super easy and totally works. 

Pick out the mush that ideally is medium height and is a part of a mutiple growth, meaning 2 or more mush attached at the sub level sharing roots. Prep your glove box, with a sterile syringe filled with distilled water, or 2 or 3, your jar or jars of PCed LC of your choice at room temp, 70% alcohol with sterile swabs or what, and clean hands or gloves.

Pluck the mush, and inside your box swab opposing sides of the stem, with the 70%, a bit up from the base... Flame a syringe needle that hasthe sterile distilled water in it, then plunge at an angle through the stem that you have swabbed. You are filling the hollow of the needle with a core of the stem, so a more acute angle will fill the hollow with more material  Do not flame the needle again, it has your viable material inside. 

Swab the port of your LC jar and then quickly with force expell said matter into the LC. Done.

You now have a clone LC and will exhibit an accross the board similarity at flush, meaning better and more efficient pinsets and final yields, not to mention a dose you can count on as being consistent with the original fruit body..


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice!!! I haven't seen that method before im going to give it a try, I normally take flesh from inside of the cap with a scalpel or innoculating hoop, and I use peroxide to clean the mushie before cutting in, just some other alternatives. the rest of my process is pretty much the same...


Also would some one mind posting a how to make a polyfill lid tek, I would but I actually haven't done any of those successfully yet so..... but I hear the extra fresh air exchange is suposed to help with colonization greatly..

I know Choempi posted a self healing lid tek for lc's in his thread.. linked in pstankys post.. there are a few other teks in there as well such as fancy way of making tea


----------



## PStanky (Jan 3, 2011)

not mine but i found this and this is the tek i use hope its what your lookin for =)


From various sources on the Shroomery, I have put together a technique for making poly-fill lids for grain jars. Here it is.

-Begin with the traditional canning lids that come with Mason jars. 
-Drill a hole in the center of your lid. I used a 3/8? bit. 1/4 inch works, too.


-Next, take a wad of poly-fill and pull it through the hole.


-Then, cut off the excess fluff from the under side of the lid.


-The next step needs a 6?X6? square of Tyvek. The Post Office is kind enough to give Tyvek to amateur mycologists for free. Cut off the corners and set your lid?s band in the center. (Make sure any colored spots are up at this point. That way you will have a plain white top you can write on.)


-Fold the Tyvek over the threads to the inside of the band. Begin with one corner and move counter-clockwise with your folds so they correspond to the lid as it is tightened.


-Place the lid with poly-fill in the band, capturing the Tyvek and holding it in place.


-Now it can be screwed onto the jar. This will fit the lid tightly into the band and keep it all together as one piece. Once out of the pressure cooker, it can be written on with a sharpie; date, species strain, etc.




Recycled jars (and lids) can be used, too. With these modifications to the steps above, here?s how. In the pictures, an empty spaghetti sauce jar is used.

-Your 6 X 6 piece of Tyvek should be cut into a circle with a diameter approximately one inch wider than the chosen lid. Use your lid as a template.


-Place the lid in the palm and fold the Tyvek into the treads of the lid. Since this lid is smaller than the Mason jar lids, this takes a little dexterity.


-Then, while holding the lid and Tyvek, place the combo on the jar and tighten. This will help put the Tyvek in the right place.


-Tightened once, the lid will keep its Tyvek in place pretty well.



This method makes the lids easier to work with. No rubber-bands to deal with. You can also use them more than once. I?ve used the same lids for at least three different grain projects consecutively with no problems. (PC?d for 60 min.) If a jar contaminates, though, the lid should not be used again. But it?s so easy to make these; you can replace the Poly-fill and Tyvek with ease.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jan 4, 2011)

right on darth. dam, i asked u to make me a list to start a setup. i wouldnt have thought to make a thread out of it. (i guess i was just that baked at the time. haha) what a great idea. i plan on startin me a setup soon and appreciate darth making this thread to help me and any other rookies out. and thanks to all the brothers and sisters who bless this thread with their mass knowledge of the sacred cubensis fungus.


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 4, 2011)

Subbed + rep, friend. For everyone who has got the PF tek down pretty well, I suggest reading any of Paul Stamets books. My personal reccomendation would be Growing Gourmet and Medicinal Mushrooms. Not really too much on Cubensis in there, but many of the other mushrooms' growth parameters are similar. He also goes into techniques for bulk substrates, liquid media, and the more complex aspects of mycology. Its really not a difficult read, considering.


----------



## choempi (Jan 4, 2011)

This thread is a really good idea on RUI, should be a sticky. Especially since this forum has not a one...


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 4, 2011)

What is the white tray in your fc called and where should I be able to find one?
Do you still have holes in the bottom of your fc with cakes raised like that?


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 4, 2011)

Sorry if im stepping on toes here, but the white tray can be bought at lowes, home depot, etc. as a cover/diffuser for fluorescent shop lights........


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 4, 2011)

weasels911 said:


> What is the white tray in your fc called and where should I be able to find one?
> Do you still have holes in the bottom of your fc with cakes raised like that?


its not my picture, but yes you would need holes in the bottom of the tub still, the tray is just so that shrooms can grow out of the bottom of the cake as well as letting more perlite wick more moisture into the air. also some time you may like double the amount of holes that are in the tub.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 5, 2011)

*HORSE POO - BULK*
*Ozz poo tek pictorial link*
for pasturization of Horse poo, as a substrate for bulk grow
*http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/9315587#9315587*
this is the most used tek i've seen!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 5, 2011)

*Spore prints*

foil
90% iso alcohol or as strong as you can get
glass tumblers (cups)
cotton balls or tissue (to swab alcohol)
sterile scalpel or blade of some sort
envelope
paper towels
flat surface in a dark cool place

Wait untill the mushrooms have fully popped their veils.

 (not ready yet)
wait till cap is _fully_ open, _about a day_ after you would normally pick them

wash hands, make sure to be sterile, I normally do everything in a glove box.

soak paper towel in alcohol and let dry completely, higher the alcohol content the faster it dries

make foil squares, fold them in half and re open and swab them with alcohol, swab glasses with alcohol aslo.

lay a few layers of paper towels down place foil squares on towels.

pick a nice fully opened mushroom, cut the cap off with a sterile blade at top of stem just below gills, some use a sterile fish hook to grip the cap so they dont use their hands.

place the cap gills down on one half of the foil (not on the crease) and put glass over them, be sure that at least part of the glass is on the towels only, you dont want an airtight seal around the mushroom or water will build up on your print, you need to allow humidity a way out. (through the towels)

repeat for as many spore print as you need, then place a clean towel or blanket over them, and leave for 24 hours.

after 12-24 hours lift off the glasses and remove the cap, (you can now dry the cap or just eat it) fold the foil over the print to close it, only fold over two side leaving one part slightly open for the print to fully dry, dry in glove box or in box with dessacant for another 12-24 hours then fold over last part and place in envelope.


*LIFE CYCLE*
Picture and Excerpt from the Book
*Psilocybin *- magic mushroom growers guide
by O.T. Oss & O.N. Oreric,
explaining the life cycle of Cubensis


Basidiospores germinate to form a monokaryotic hypha, a hypha is a tubular filament; an aggregation of these hyphea collectivly comprise a mass of thread like filaments known as mycelium, mycelium comprises the main body, or thallus, of the fungus.
the basidiospores germinate to produce a monokarayotic mycelium,i.e., a mycelium having only one nucleus per cell. This mycelium grows out until it encounters another spore, that is a compatible mating type and fuses, this is called somatogamy, becoming dikaryotic mycelium a mycelium possessing two nuclei, one from each mono mycelium


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 5, 2011)

*Dunk and Roll - pf tek*

reasons to dunk and roll include: replacement of water lost during colonization and fruiting, verm acts sorta as a water resivoir for the cake to pull extra moisture from and acts like casing layer.

you want to dunk and roll, right after birthing the cake (allow at least one week after it apears colonized for internal colonization to complete)
and repeat process after each flush (pick all mushrooms including aborts-undeveloped mushrooms)

use fresh verm each time you roll, you can bake verm in the oven to sterilize, look up the time I dont know it personally,
I use it straight out of the bag as its normally sterile enough.

wash the cakes after birthing and after each flush and dunk in distilled water. most of the verm will slightly or fully colonize so you dont have to remove it, I re-roll every time, with _fantastic_ results.... 
some choose only to roll the first time, if you choose this way be sure to replace any missing verm from picking.

cold water isn't really nessacary since coldshock isn't needed for cubes

some were theres a great little dunk and roll thing on shroomery, im sure its more detailed than my run through.... i'll post the link later if I can find it.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 6, 2011)

bump, some one mind posting a innoculation how to?? remeber half a cc is all thats needed.


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 6, 2011)

Couldnt have found a more detailed spore-to-spore pictorial if i tried. Not gonna get into inoculation, I'm not 100 percent on the verm/brf ratio, ( I use WBS and/or cracked corn ) But basicaly its a soak, simmer, load into jars, sterilize at 15 psi for 60 to 75 mins. If I'm not mistaken, I have read that Brown Rice is less prone to contams, and thats why some teks say that you can get away with water bath sterilization instead of PCing for brf cakes. After the sterilization, let cool in a clean area 'cause as they cool they create a vacuum in the jars and could suck in contam spores. When absolutely cool, like overnight cool, wash your hands, wipe your glovebox, your jars and tools with alcohol, and nuke the air with oust or the like. Turn off the AC or heater, close the door, and let the air settle about 10 mins. Now wipe your hands with alcohol and let dry for a sec. In your glove box, (where all your stuff shoulda been chillin) take a jar, wipe the foil lid again, take the cover off your syringe, hold it over a flame ( VERY CAREFULLY! Alcohol and oust like fire ALOT! ) until it glows red. Find your inoculation point(s) and either squirt 1/2cc all at once (grain) or 1/2 cc divided over 3 or 4 holes ( PF tek ). Cover puncture holes in the foil with electrical tape. Now if you use loose whole grain, shake up your jars and wait. PF tek, just wait. My apologies for rambling. Hope I could help some. Check out the shroomery. Good stuff there.

P.S. I actually use 1 cc for quart jars, and from there do a grain to grain into spawn bags. Bags inoculate bulk poo/straw, sometimes I overshoot, and have so much I can actually inoculate my garden.


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 6, 2011)

Again, excellent job. Maybe one day everyone can be self sufficient, and never have to buy spores. Only way we could make this any more informative would be getting into LC and strain isolation. Would love to help whenever I can, man....


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 6, 2011)

one kick ass thread! Glad i found this one! 

worth a bump 

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 7, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> one kick ass thread! Glad i found this one!
> 
> worth a bump
> 
> JP


Wassup JP? I think this would be the perfect sticky for this forum, especially cause it has no stickys at all.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 7, 2011)

You are right, this is valuable information. I am just pouring over all the info i can while i wait for my supplies to be delivered. Im going to grow some golden teachers. I ordered a myco 101 kit from mushbox and a spore syringe from spores101

I could have built the kit for less money, but it comes with everything i need to grow so i went with it.
I will be posting a Grow log and setup info when everything shows up.

i do have a question though, how bright a light does the mushrooms need. i was told only enough to read a book by.. Is this true?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 7, 2011)

I use only ambient light from a small window.RR has become conviced that a light will give better overall performance, but I see no need for one, I couldn't get better pinsets and fruitbodies then what I do, but cakes and tubs are very different, maybe a small cfl with about 6 or 8 hours on. But mush are not like bud, light is a small trigger for fruiting.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool ill use a 6500k bulb in a small lamp i have. i think i have some 23 watt bulbs left that should be perfect. I havent found out if the lid is clear or colored. if its colored can i provide side lighting or will i have to install a plexi glass window in the fruiting chamber?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 7, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Cool ill use a 6500k bulb in a small lamp i have. i think i have some 23 watt bulbs left that should be perfect. I havent found out if the lid is clear or colored. if its colored can i provide side lighting or will i have to install a plexi glass window in the fruiting chamber?
> 
> JP


Plastic wrap and duct tape, simple...


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 7, 2011)

You ROCK!
just saved me time and money! i knew i liked you! hehe

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 7, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> You ROCK!
> just saved me time and money! i knew i liked you! hehe
> 
> JP


Check out my tub at the beginning of the thread...


----------



## sonar (Jan 7, 2011)

I just posted this on my thread, but I thought I would post the example here as well on what happens when you pack the jars too tight. Notice the areas of patchy growth toward the bottom of the jars. This is due to packing the substrate too densely. It will eventually colonize, but is significantly slowing down colonization. As a matter of fact, a batch of jars I started exactly one week later have caught up to this batch.

When filling jars for PF Tek, it is best to leave the substrate loose and fluffy. A little pressure at the top just to level it out before adding the dry verm layer is fine, but other than that do not press or tap down the substrate.

This isn't anything new, but I thought I would add it since it is easy to overlook. Especially if you are distracted or not paying close attention like I was when I filled these jars.


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 7, 2011)

IME, very low amounts of light are actually needed, just enough to get the fruits to grow upwards. if you only light from one side, theyll all tilt toward that side. Doesnt seem to affect potency noticeably, but in the absence of brighter light levels, the caps tend to be paler in color.


----------



## bluewavexx (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea i just used a cheap 12 in florescent on a timer and a heating pad under the box. the real trick is sterilization and a super clean environment while prepping the cakes. Also its easier to make spore solution than it is prints. Wait until you get into casing and liquid cultures then you get some cool results. pf tek is cool but its elementary.


----------



## choempi (Jan 7, 2011)

sonar said:


> I just posted this on my thread, but I thought I would post the example here as well on what happens when you pack the jars too tight. Notice the areas of patchy growth toward the bottom of the jars. This is due to packing the substrate too densely. It will eventually colonize, but is significantly slowing down colonization. As a matter of fact, a batch of jars I started exactly one week later have caught up to this batch.
> 
> When filling jars for PF Tek, it is best to leave the substrate loose and fluffy. A little pressure at the top just to level it out before adding the dry verm layer is fine, but other than that do not press or tap down the substrate.
> 
> This isn't anything new, but I thought I would add it since it is easy to overlook. Especially if you are distracted or not paying close attention like I was when I filled these jars.


Fluffy substrate is key in both cakes and tubs.



10001110101 said:


> IME, very low amounts of light are actually needed, just enough to get the fruits to grow upwards. if you only light from one side, theyll all tilt toward that side. Doesnt seem to affect potency noticeably, but in the absence of brighter light levels, the caps tend to be paler in color.


Believe it or not they don't grow towards a light. Their leaning to one side or another is do to wind currents. RR said you can make a corksqrew mush by moving a fan at 90deg every day.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 7, 2011)

If i used a closet light bulb would that be enough light. i can place my FC on a chest of drawers and let it get light like that for 12 hours a day?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 7, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> If i used a closet light bulb would that be enough light. i can place my FC on a chest of drawers and let it get light like that for 12 hours a day?
> 
> JP


Peeps even use incandescents, problem with a closet, need to still have fae. Can be done, no problem. Get your cakes going, and go from there...


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 7, 2011)

Choempi, again, not to step on anyones toes, yours nor the well recognized roger rabbit, but I have studied and tested many of Stamets' writings, and have grown many breeds of mushroom. Psilocybes, as well as oyster mushrooms and others, beyond a doubt show phototropic responses to light. I understand you are quite familiar and comfortable with the monotub setup. Just for shits and giggles, if you've got a tub of cubes going, drape a blanket along half of the top and one back side, and only supply light to the exposed face at a steep angle, using only your passive FAE setup and no fans. Just an experiment to play around with. Again, much respect to all.


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 7, 2011)

And unless youre running more than a few tubs in a closet, keeping them elevated off the floor and the door cracked a bit should suffice for FAE. If youre incubating, say, 40 5 lb spawn bags in the same closet, a more agressive air exchange tactic must be implemented. I believe the parameters of a spawn run for cubensis should maintain around 5000 ppm CO2 (in the bag/jar) and ballpark 1000 to 2000 for pinning formation and shroom development. If theyre getting outrageously tall stems and/or growing slowly, reconsider your air exchange. With this much CO2 output, why not play around with sister cropping in your indoor garden? Considering the same, as soon as I get mine set up and tuned in well enough. Came close to killing one of my gals recently due to lack of indoor experience.......


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 8, 2011)

Can i trust "lets grow mushrooms" they state you dont need a PC for BRF cakes. mine is missing and i cant afford to buy one right now.

JP


----------



## 420God (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry I'm late, just found the thread.

Here's something I post to help people out looking to start:


Learn how to grow here--> http://www.fungifun.org/English/Pftek

You can order spores from any of these sites:
---> http://www.ralphstersspores.com/

---> http://www.micro-supply.com/

---> http://www.spores101.com/

---> http://www.thehawkseye.com/


----------



## choempi (Jan 8, 2011)

10001110101 said:


> And unless youre running more than a few tubs in a closet, keeping them elevated off the floor and the door cracked a bit should suffice for FAE. If youre incubating, say, 40 5 lb spawn bags in the same closet, a more agressive air exchange tactic must be implemented. I believe the parameters of a spawn run for cubensis should maintain around 5000 ppm CO2 (in the bag/jar) and ballpark 1000 to 2000 for pinning formation and shroom development. If theyre getting outrageously tall stems and/or growing slowly, reconsider your air exchange. With this much CO2 output, why not play around with sister cropping in your indoor garden? Considering the same, as soon as I get mine set up and tuned in well enough. Came close to killing one of my gals recently due to lack of indoor experience.......


Why would I ever mess with such a simple and highly productive tek? The whole I idea is max yield and no daily maintainance, something that no other tek offers. Set and forget...

You are complicating something that took peeps a long time to devolop for pure simplicity.

A ozz mono is true Zen gardening. 

Experiment away, I don't need to. You show me a more productive and efficient tek, I would try it. But you're not gonna, you can't fit more shrooms in a growing space, or faster flushes. The tek was evolved through trial and error by a few masters. It is now a no brainer.


----------



## choempi (Jan 8, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> Can i trust "lets grow mushrooms" they state you dont need a PC for BRF cakes. mine is missing and i cant afford to buy one right now.
> 
> JP


Yes JP, BRF can be done with out a PC, in fact was developed into a tek for that reason.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 8, 2011)

What is FAE?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 8, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> What is FAE?
> 
> JP


 
Fresh Air Exchange


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 8, 2011)

Sweet, you rock! With the myco 101 kit i i will have to fan them daily until i get something to do that for me. ive been wondering about the fresh air exchanger for reptiles. anyone use one?

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 8, 2011)

With cakes do the tek with hand mist and fan, unless you are doing a bunch.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 8, 2011)

Awesome i will not deviate from the tek then. No reason to mess with success.

JP


----------



## choempi (Jan 8, 2011)

sonar said:


> I just posted this on my thread, but I thought I would post the example here as well on what happens when you pack the jars too tight. Notice the areas of patchy growth toward the bottom of the jars. This is due to packing the substrate too densely. It will eventually colonize, but is significantly slowing down colonization. As a matter of fact, a batch of jars I started exactly one week later have caught up to this batch.
> 
> When filling jars for PF Tek, it is best to leave the substrate loose and fluffy. A little pressure at the top just to level it out before adding the dry verm layer is fine, but other than that do not press or tap down the substrate.
> 
> This isn't anything new, but I thought I would add it since it is easy to overlook. Especially if you are distracted or not paying close attention like I was when I filled these jars.


very important for BRF tek, do not pack into the jars, light and loose. Myc likes to move and spread, if you pack it is like a roadblock.


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 8, 2011)

> Why would I ever mess with such a simple and highly productive tek? The whole I idea is max yield and no daily maintainance, something that no other tek offers. Set and forget...


Guess I was just pushing the envelope for companion planting in an indoor garden. Mycelium puts off a bunch of co2, why not put it to use.... I'm not always the most efficient communicator. I believe they actually sell spawn bags for just this purpose.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 9, 2011)

I am slowly learning to follow the tek's the way they were written until i have the experience to try new things.

one major question i have is on misting. once in the FC, I know your supposed to mist several times over the first 24 hours in PF tek. to get the casing layer moist. but do you mist each day when you fan them or just let the perilite do its thing?

JP


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 9, 2011)

you mist and fan every time you do a FAE.
it'd get too dry if you didn't mist.

its like a trial and error type deal...
just like growing marijuana.
get to know what you did right AND wrong. and learn from it.

ive turned to find out with the PF tek.
once inserting cakes into FC for initiating a pinset after dunk and roll.
this is where FAE is crucial!!!!
you need to mist before you fan.
because too much moisture on the cakes will stall pin formation, yield less pins, and cause more aborts.

once a pinset is formed and starts gaining girth a few days after pinset is formed.
fruit bodies mature.
this is where the misting is turned up a notch (not too much though)
mushrooms are around 90% water.
so once pins are bigger, they need more water.
just make sure you're FAE is enough to evaporate unwanted moisture.

FAE is THE most important part of cultivating mushrooms.

the thing is learning how to moderate the fresh air exchange and amount of moisture misted onto the cakes.
too much moisture will lead to problems.
like i said above....
trial and error my friends, trial and error.

hint: i use a hair drier at the cool setting for a minute or two on the cakes if things get too wet.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 9, 2011)

How many times a day do you suggest i mist then fan? I will try to find out as much as i can about FAE and misting while i wait for my gear to show up.

PLUS REP for a good reply!

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 9, 2011)

whats the best way to get spores from a shiitake? would a store bought mushroom still have its spores? or would i have to clone them on agar?

JP


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 9, 2011)

Store bought mushrooms are hit and miss when it comes to genetics. It IS possible to clone onto agar if the mushrooms are very fresh, but the likelihood of it producing fruits or growing at all. This is mostly because commercial farms run their spawn as far as they safely can before fruiting. For example, they would take one quart of spawn and use it to inoculate 10 quarts, which in turn would each inoculate 10 more. This transferring normally would be safe and problem free if restrained to 3 or 4 generations from spores, but industries really push the limits for commercial reasons. Stretching mushroom genetics that far has often resulted in mycelial growth, but sparse to no fruit production, or mutant looking fruits. I have yet to be able to successfully clone a button mushroom through fruiting, and have had very limited success with oyster mushrooms. Your best bet would be to purchase live cultures and go from there. At least that way you could take your own spores or clone mushrooms that you know are within safe, stable genetic lines. Sorry for the speech, hope it helped some...


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks so much! I really appreciate the reply!

I really love experiments, so i was thinking of growing one shiitake prepared log, then if thats successful then clone or print them myself.
Think im going to rewatch lets grow mushrooms!

JP


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 9, 2011)

you can even purchase inoculated dowels, and just soak a log, drill holes, and hammer them in. then half bury the log in a semi shaded place and keep wet. It will fruit for a few years if you take care of it. Happy shrooming!


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome! the more i learn about this hobby the more I like it. I get to play mad scientist which is killer!

I was thinking about picking up a tote and making a shotgun terrarium for a larger setup once i grow my money outta the myco 101 kit.

the myco 101 kit comes with a clear container with a filter patch which should help with gas exchange. that combined with daily misting and fanning should provide a good RH. atleast thats the plan. I really like the shotgun design more but I am thinking i should not try to improve on things my first time out.

JP


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Check out choempi's bulk mono tub setup. Super easy design and really low maintenance. I grow in tubs as well, but he's perfected the K.I.S.S. ( keep it simple stupid ) design. Only whats absolutely necessary to acheive success. I like tinkering, so I mess around with all sorts of methods, but I gotta say his way is really superior by way of simplicity and effectiveness.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 10, 2011)

wow just read the mono tek and see it doesnt need a PC which makes it my next substrate for sure!!



JP


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Jan 10, 2011)

I want to learn from this one


----------



## MASS97 (Jan 10, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> wow just read the mono tek and see it doesnt need a PC which makes it my next substrate for sure!!
> 
> 
> 
> JP


I might be wrong JP, but I think you need a pressure cooker to make the wild bird seed jars of spawn. I thought I remember reading that somewhere? Or maybe it was from one of the videos I watched recently...Let me look that up!


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 10, 2011)

yes for grains and seeds i will need a PC 

I ordered a sterilized rye quart jar that i will knock up, then layer into the mono tek.


JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 10, 2011)

MASS97 said:


> I might be wrong JP, but I think you need a pressure cooker to make the wild bird seed jars of spawn. I thought I remember reading that somewhere? Or maybe it was from one of the videos I watched recently...Let me look that up!


yes for WBS and grains you would use a pc,

im not sure but I think they may be talking about using Brf cakes to spawn bulk. where you would break up brf cakes and use it as you would grains mixing it in with Horsepoo.

which is slower and doesn't mix as well, from what i've heard, I haven't tried that. but if thats what in the bulk thread it looks equal


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 10, 2011)

yes thats exactly what i was thinking of doing Darth thank you

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 10, 2011)

[email protected] T33 said:


> I want to learn from this one


Welcome to the darkside lol.


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, brown rice seems to be more contam resistant for whatever reason, which is why you can boil the jars in a pot of water or crock pot instead of PCing. I'm pretty sure theres some whole rice teks out there you could play around with, add a little gypsum to keep the kernels separated, use pint jars for boiling so the heat can still penetrate to the core, etc. Might be something worth looking into. But Im sure you could log onto ebay and find a small Regal or Mirro pressure cooker for pretty cheap. No need to spring for an All American $400 model if this is just a hobby, but a PC would make life easier. If you do boil your jars, keep it at a boil for 90 minutes or so, or crock pot them overnight...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 11, 2011)

there is a no pc Wbs grain thread on shroomery, its really hard to pull off contam free but it has been done.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 11, 2011)

I think the mono tek is the way for me, the boiling water over the hpoo mix seems a doable project. I guess i am just still a little skiddish about a pressure cooker. I know if i want to get any where in this hobby i will have to get a PC but for now i have plenty of experiments to try with brf cakes and mono tek bulk.

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 11, 2011)

ahh well its not the same thing, you pasturize horse poo, your sterilize WBS. you could pc horse poo, but you cant pasturize WBS and grains.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 11, 2011)

yes i realize that wbs and grains are out for me because i dont have a PC, i will be sticking to just tek's i can boil or steam.

JP


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 11, 2011)

Props again for this thread Darth.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 12, 2011)

...........


----------



## bluewavexx (Jan 12, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> If i used a closet light bulb would that be enough light. i can place my FC on a chest of drawers and let it get light like that for 12 hours a day?
> 
> JP


 Yes truth fully i wouldnt worry the light doesnt really matter they will grow with little or no light hell a candle or and led would work


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 12, 2011)

right on i have a clip light that i can use. do mushrooms care what color the light is? my FC is light blue plastic.

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 12, 2011)

bluewavexx said:


> Yes truth fully i wouldnt worry the light doesnt really matter they will grow with little or no light hell a candle or and led would work


thats sorta wrong... they do need light thats been proven.. they even preform better with better light also been proven, now they still only require a small amount of light compared to plants, as they are not plants and use light completly different. daylight spectrum, 5000k-6500k is best, 

I think I use for my fc is 13 wat floresent bulb for one 15 gallon fc, about I dont really know exactly, but its not alot, but the right spectrum and right amount can make a difference


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 12, 2011)

rutt roo i smell a problem then. my fruiting chamber is a light blue so no matter what color light i throw at it, it will be a shade of blue.

Im hoping my mushrooms are color blind hehe

JP


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 12, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> rutt roo i smell a problem then. my fruiting chamber is a light blue so no matter what color light i throw at it, it will be a shade of blue.
> 
> Im hoping my mushrooms are color blind hehe
> 
> JP



You should be fine. I have a see through green one with the light on the outside fruiting now, I'll post a pic a bit later when I'm not so lazy.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 12, 2011)

you probably wont have any problems i've seen alot of people use colored tubs, but i think clear is better


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 12, 2011)

Cool,

Another question i had. what makes a good tray for bulk? Would a trash bag lined baking pan one of those disposable ones OK to use? I dont have any deep containers lying around. So i have to buy something to put my bulk experiments in. 

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 12, 2011)

I went with a 2 lbs loaf pan i think thats the average size of a newbie bulk grow. 

JP


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 13, 2011)

I couldn't get a good pic of my colored fruiting chamber, I need to get a better camera for color pictures. Here are some wbs cakes I picked this morning.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 13, 2011)

which strain are growing there? looks kick ass!

JP


----------



## weasels911 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ecuador and Amazon


----------



## MASS97 (Jan 13, 2011)

weasels911 said:


> I couldn't get a good pic of my colored fruiting chamber, I need to get a better camera for color pictures. Here are some wbs cakes I picked this morning.


Wow!  Pretty Trippy Colors!! Ohhh! Ahhh!

Looking REALLY good! I'm still colonizing my jars. Man, I can't wait to be at this step in the process!!!


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 13, 2011)

My jars are only two days old so i have a while before im at this stage but im excited none the less!

JP


----------



## bluewavexx (Jan 13, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> thats sorta wrong... they do need light thats been proven.. they even preform better with better light also been proven, now they still only require a small amount of light compared to plants, as they are not plants and use light completly different. daylight spectrum, 5000k-6500k is best,
> 
> I think I use for my fc is 13 wat floresent bulb for one 15 gallon fc, about I dont really know exactly, but its not alot, but the right spectrum and right amount can make a difference


Im not trying to argue but if you go to amsterdam they grow them in big trays on shelves like ten high and this was in a barn looking shed with no lights at all except for the door going outside they kept it humid bny putting a huge heating element in a tub of water that lightly steamed. I wouldnt waste my time with spectrum. its all about fruition and light has nothing to do with pinning its all about the strain and medium. IM sure you might get bigger or taller specimens , but i would rather have many and save the big lights for the green. I have had many sucessfull grows using clear totes and ice cream pails using nothing more than electric blankets and 10 watt lights. Dont make it harder on your self. Get some liquit culture and MYG kits DIY and make some casing you will have so many shrooms you wont even care about light.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 13, 2011)

WooT WooT !!!  Nice Thread...!!! 

Been reading for a while... still don't know shit... never messed with anything like it...

So here is a question:

If you can use BRF without sterilizing it in the jar, could you use it to make your casing?

I apologize if I used any of the terms incorrectly... I still don;t know shit about shrooms... other than eating LOTS of course...lol... 

Thanks for all the good info!!!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

bluewavexx said:


> Im not trying to argue but if you go to amsterdam they grow them in big trays on shelves like ten high and this was in a barn looking shed with no lights at all except for the door going outside they kept it humid bny putting a huge heating element in a tub of water that lightly steamed. I wouldnt waste my time with spectrum. its all about fruition and light has nothing to do with pinning its all about the strain and medium. IM sure you might get bigger or taller specimens , but i would rather have many and save the big lights for the green. I have had many sucessfull grows using clear totes and ice cream pails using nothing more than electric blankets and 10 watt lights. Dont make it harder on your self. Get some liquit culture and MYG kits DIY and make some casing you will have so many shrooms you wont even care about light.


 I have no idea what amount of light is needed as i stated i use a 13 watt, just 3 watts more than you so clearly im not suggesting using some giant plant lights or anything, and the fact that day light spectrum is preferred as far as i can tell it could be all speculation, but i've never seen any speculation of any other spectrum ever so i just statd the spectrum as daylight...

they only way to know is to do *hundreds* of tests and compare results, using same cloned mycelium of strongest isolated strain. I'd like to find the scientific article/publishing if I can and post it here... unfortunatly it could take awhile to find on internet and then confirm it as fact. but i'll try till then heres somethign i found on the subject

*Phototropism, *look it up, that how mushrooms use light right. ok so acording to this the brighter the light the better the duration how ever is unimportant, so 5 min in the direct sun light will initiate better pins than dim light for 12 hours..... found stuff supporting this all over shroomery, all in newer posts of course as its a relativly new found discovery. at least amoung us amature mycologists, even that guy everybody quotes RR said in his experimenting sun light showed inproved pinning and of course over all yeild.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

GypsyBush said:


> WooT WooT !!!  Nice Thread...!!!
> 
> Been reading for a while... still don't know shit... never messed with anything like it...
> 
> ...


for a casing you want to use non nutritional so that the cake/grains dont try to colonize it instead of pinning. you may have ment as a substrate to spawn your cakes to to make a large cake, i dont know if its possible, i did once try but met with failure... im sure it could be done. just dont know what kind of results you would get.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 14, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> for a casing you want to use non nutritional so that the cake/grains dont try to colonize it instead of pinning.


OK... this is obviously something I haven't figured out yet... I thought casing was the act of creating a large cake from a little one...

So would the casing be the "outer layer" of your cake?

Pardon the ignorance...



DarthD3vl said:


> you may have ment as a substrate to spawn your cakes to to make a large cake,


THAT is exactly what I meant... lol... thanks!



DarthD3vl said:


> i dont know if its possible, i did once try but met with failure... im sure it could be done. just dont know what kind of results you would get.


I understand... do you know why yours failed?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

it just contamed, got the green tric mold, probably some sterilization step i missed, or something on my part, it originally was colonizing much faster than anything i had seen, but then the contams did the same...


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 14, 2011)

I was watching the lets grow videos by RR and he suggests pasteurizing the jars of casing material for an hour before use then using a glove box to cut down on air borne contams. 

Which tek did you follow for your casing layer?

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

I use a pc for everything that I can, and if its alot of something like straw or poo I pasturize in a tub like the ozz poo tek, for casing layers i've used coir and verm that I pc'd.

in the instance I was talking about I had some brf jars prepared and tried to spawn a crumbled colonized brf cake into a small tub with some uncolonized brf substrate in hopes it would colonize into one large cake, it colonized super fast, and got contam which also colonized it very fast... I think its possible, i dont know what would happen though. but problem is brf substrate contams pretty easy (why you leave it in a steril jar) the tub i use just wasn't a steril enough enviroment for this to work. i'll probably try it again sometime.. but my last few experiments met with contams, I also tried useing coffe as a poo replacement, but It also contamed... I have two Wbs trays slowly slowly colonizing i mean slooooowwwwlly colonizing some coir and all of my cakes met a bleachy death lol, i tried to reclaim perlite with bleach water..... didn't rinse well enough and my fruiting chamber bacame bleach chamber for cakes lol


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 14, 2011)

I really need to get past the fear of using a PC. my mom doesnt trust them and that made me wary of them. I know its silly but just something i grew up with. 

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

Im terrified of mine lol, but i've used it like 30-40 times and it still hasn't blown up, but mine leaks in places its not suposed to and stuff haha, the best ones have strong clamps or screws to keep it shut, mines cheap one from walmart though and has none of that lol


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 14, 2011)

glad im not the only one!

If you can stand it, i guess i will wait till i can afford a really nice one then go for it. your an inspiration! 

JP


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 14, 2011)

I grew up in a house that used them daily... and they are as safe as the person using them...
If the pressure relief valve gets clogged, it will blow up... but you should never really leave one unattended for long anyways...
As long as you can hear the pressure chugging out the top, you're good... when they go quiet is when you have a problem... plus, most modern PCs have gages... 

With that said, I have seen them blow up more than once, one plugged and the other had an old crappy rubber seal and it let go... both very bad...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

it will make things alot easier for you in the long run.. its even better for brf, though its not a necessity..


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

GypsyBush said:


> I grew up in a house that used them daily... and they are as safe as the person using them...
> If the pressure relief valve gets clogged, it will blow up... but you should never really leave one unattended for long anyways...
> As long as you can hear the pressure chugging out the top, you're good... when they go quiet is when you have a problem... plus, most modern PCs have gages...
> 
> With that said, I have seen them blow up more than once, one plugged and the other had an old crappy rubber seal and it let go... both very bad...


yeah my seal sucks, shitty rubber doesn't stay in place


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 14, 2011)

So do you think if _I _manage to keep it clean, it might work well? I mean the BRF Cakes...


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 14, 2011)

BRF cakes work well with PF tek just follow it to the letter your first time through.

JP


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 14, 2011)

right on man... I hear you...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

GypsyBush said:


> right on man... I hear you...


I dont really know, but I can say I will be trying it again


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 14, 2011)

I have re-thought crumbling up the cakes, i am going to follow pf tek this first time out. no reason to try and modify something i havent mastered yet.

JP


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 14, 2011)

I am actually still a while from doing anything...
But I like the idea of BRF on both the jar and cake... 
I'll have it figured out by the time I make a move...lol...
Wanna see some bud? click here >>> **


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 14, 2011)

its all what you feel comfortable with.. pf tek to me is really just the cheap option.. no pc but all the teks seem easy with a little bit of familiarity... if your steril enough you can grow on anything, books, stuffed animals, check out this

http://www.shroomery.org/forums/showflat.php/Number/11338414/fpart/1/vc/1


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 14, 2011)

nice! kinda weird... but cool...lol...


----------



## bluewavexx (Jan 15, 2011)

Yea a PC is the only way to go also make sure that you are using the foil and making that lil dip before you put the lid and band on, make sure the air quality where your working is clean too run like an ionic breeze for an hour them make sure no fans are running. Also its best to cover the whole jar and lid with foil while in the PC and leave foil on until your ready to inoculate. Find some myco supply kits and get sterilized wheat straw for casing you can get bags of pre sterile substrate that you just inoculate and let pin then you stick it in the chamber. If your clean and careful enough you can skip the glove box, they are kind of a pain. Also basements suck for these projects you will get contaminants almost always.


----------



## choempi (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Presto-23-Quart-Aluminum-Pressure-Cooker/dp/B0000BYCFU

This is the PC I got, holds 10 quart jars, has a guage.

Pcs today have fail safe plugs that release pressure if it goes above rating, just take care of the seal and lid and cover surfaces by applying a thin coating of vegetable oil periodicaly. Plus, the huge pot is ideal for boiling water in for pasturization.

The mating surfaces on a PC are machined so must not be in any way damaged!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 17, 2011)

choempi said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Presto-23-Quart-Aluminum-Pressure-Cooker/dp/B0000BYCFU
> 
> This is the PC I got, holds 10 quart jars, has a guage.
> 
> ...


nice i need to get another one soon, or two....


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 19, 2011)

Might give popcorn a try soon


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 19, 2011)

So if i understand right, if a PC goes over lets say 15 psi does the weight fall off allowing the pressure to escape?

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 19, 2011)

> The new, modern pressure cookers are 100% safe, and these added safety measures make pressure cooking almost foolproof. No more noisy, rattling, hissing, spitting, jiggling pressure regulators! No more dangerous, unpredictable over-pressure plug that can explode and spray the contents all over your kitchen!
> New modern pressure cookers are a closed system, and unlike the weighted, jiggle top models, very little moisture escapes.  The modern pressure valves are spring loaded and may be in the form of a rising valve stem or a movable dial.
> The new, modern pressure cookers use a series of safety mechanisms design to release pressure in the event of an over-pressure. If there is a buildup of pressure the excess steam is safely vented through a series of secondary valve systems


Nevermind!

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 20, 2011)

found some pictures of my first shroom grow from like october 2008!!


started with WBS spawned to coir/spagnum/verm
pics could be from mini monotubs and trays not sure which is which
strain PES hawaii 




only got two and a half ounces, i think these pics might be from the trays


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 20, 2011)

how large was your tray?


JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 20, 2011)

I dont have the exact number on hand, I can find it but doubtfully before someone else can.

my guess is like 4 quarts of sub to one quart of spawn. I normally do half and half, for quicker colonization, but less flushes. i'll start looking,


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 20, 2011)

12 quarts of sub for 3 quarts of spawn. that should fit in my pan quite nice. plus room for a peatmoss casing. Does that sound possible at least?

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 20, 2011)

me thinks i will need a larger FC

hehe

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 20, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> 12 quarts of sub for 3 quarts of spawn. that should fit in my pan quite nice. plus room for a peatmoss casing. Does that sound possible at least?
> 
> JP


never used peatmoss, but i did use spagnum moss (peatmoss substitute) it worked fine. I checked on shroomery and i found a few saying 1/4 spawn to sub ratio, so thats what i would go off, unless someone who knows better will speak up?? you can use pure verm for casing to just throwing that out there.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 20, 2011)

the tek i was planning to use is

10 parts peatmoss
10 parts verm
1 part gypsum
1 part calcium carbonate

pasterize at 140-160 for an hour. measure core temp of jars in water bath.


----------



## sonar (Jan 22, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I dont have the exact number on hand, I can find it but doubtfully before someone else can.
> 
> my guess is like 4 quarts of sub to one quart of spawn. I normally do half and half, for quicker colonization, but less flushes. i'll start looking,


So Darth how exactly do you know when to start fruiting a bulk tray like that? Do you wait until you see knots and/or pins or do you throw it in the FC once it appears completely colonized?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 22, 2011)

once it appears fully colonized i give it another week or two, once a solid cake it sometimes would shrink slightly to be smaller than the tray and i just popped em out flipped them over checked for Full colonization, sometimes even left it upside down, then cased and put in fc under light. 5 days later had pins. im normally a few days late on casing it so its pretty ready to start pinning when i case it, litte knots


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 22, 2011)

Pic of a little tupperware tray i have going at the moment, almost ready. looking a little dry also, another much larger tray is not doing as well may move it to warmer spot, sometimes gets to low 60's in the house as of late


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 23, 2011)

this tray is old to like 3 months from innoculation I think. hope it fruits, long wait. 

has any one soaked there coir in coffee and used as a poo replacement?? I want to try this.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Jan 23, 2011)

those that have used Spore Works...


i used micro supply last time and their syringes were WEAK!!!
it took AT LEAST 3-4 weeks to fully colonize.
i evenly inoculated all jars.
and even shook the syringe several times before inoculation.
and most inoculation points didn't even show signs of myc.
so most jars only had 2-3 points growing instead of all four on each jar.

i couldnt see any purple in the syringe fluid. most syringes i have seen NOT from micro supply, you could see purple spores.

im going to order from Spore Works today and I'd like some help choosing strains.
im going to continue the PF tek along with starting a few treying methods along with a bulk hpoo method.

I have narrowed it down to these strains.
Id like to hear anyones experience/s growing these?
faster myc. growth, less prone to contams, dark spore prints, larger yields, size in average fruits, works better in PF tek AND bulk?
or even potency???

B+
Costa Rica
Ecuador
Penis Envy (FOR SURE)
PES Amazonian
PES Hawaiian
PF Standard
Puerto Rican
Treasure Coast

i need to choose 4 for the Grab Bag Special.

help is MUCH appreciated and +rep

fyi.....this ISN'T the average "where do I get spores from" question...

much love
-BBQ


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 23, 2011)

B+, penis envy, amazonian and Hawaiian is what i would choose.

I bought a three pack from sporeworks, im waiting for it to be delivered. I hope to get some good dark spore syringes. 

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 23, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> those that have used Spore Works...
> 
> 
> i used micro supply last time and their syringes were WEAK!!!
> ...


I have these three strains from sporeworks, hawaii fast colonizing contam resistant and the strain i started with super dark spore prints, mushies pictured in my trays I posted earlier a page back i think..
treasure coast also colonized very fast and pinned like crazy, 
I dont remeber the ecudor standing out but it wasn't slow,
I've heard alot of good about the Puerto Ricans as well though i haven't grown them. mention your a shroomery member and you might get a free syringe when you order.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 23, 2011)

I've heard a cube is a cube.. is that true? I spend a lot of time searching the archives over there at shroomery. good place to learn things.

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 23, 2011)

in terms of potency yes there all so close they might as well be exactly the same, but things like colonization time, resistance to contams, spore prints, can vary from strain to strain, although with out isolating a specific strain you may still not get those atributes. at least thats what i've gathered. Pf classic is the slowest colonizing strain i've worked with, next to the hawaii's in same enviroment they took twice as long to colonize, even with super ropey mycelium


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 23, 2011)

I cannot wait to try my hand at strain isolation. Seems like something really cool to get into. 

Damn i need a PC bad!

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 23, 2011)

Post # 1969, oh yeah hippie post!!


----------



## JealousGreen (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome thread. very informative. I intend to give it a lot more attention in the near future.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

Found this childrens science project about mushrooms grown in light and in dark. children science projects are cool now lol

http://www.education.com/science-fair/article/light-mushrooms/


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 26, 2011)

the "experts" say t5's or sunlight is the way to go with mushrooms and never to use a light bulb.

What lighting do you give your mushrooms?

JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> the "experts" say t5's or sunlight is the way to go with mushrooms and never to use a light bulb.
> 
> What lighting do you give your mushrooms?
> 
> JP


light bulbs are ok as long as there not incandesent. you want gentle light. so indirect sunlight with direct for only a few minutes a day at most or floresent lights in the correct spectrum.

here is marc keiths explination of light for mushrooms.

http://www.mushroomvideos.com/Terrarium-Tek#lighting


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 26, 2011)

I cant wait to start some popcorn up.


----------



## justparanoid (Jan 26, 2011)

Im looking forward to making my own grain jars as soon as i can pick up a PC. I may try wild bird seed, its cheap enough.

JP


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 3, 2011)

I made a lid out of tyvek and nuked my LC solution for a minute, waited 5 then nuked it for another minute. 

then i let it cool inside the microwave and replaced the lid with one i made after it was cool. Im waiting to see if i have contams or not. 

JP


P.S. ill gladly use my pc when i get the chance to. it does open up a whole world.


JP


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 3, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> I made a lid out of tyvek and nuked my LC solution for a minute, waited 5 then nuked it for another minute.
> 
> then i let it cool inside the microwave and replaced the lid with one i made after it was cool. Im waiting to see if i have contams or not.
> 
> ...


lol he deleted his post so i deleted mine to lol, 

do you have picture of this lid??


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 3, 2011)

sure do, its a tyvek and rtv silicone lid. 

Not the worlds best lid but something i came up with for gas exchange and clean injections.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Surprised, this is the first time I entered this thread. Tons of information. Big time congrats on this Darth!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh thanks man!!

its a neat little collection of info that I found usefull, and direct people to often. so just put it all in one place to make it easier to find...


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep!

A must "tagger' for sure 

Currently, liquid cultures are a big interest for me!


----------



## choempi (Feb 4, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> I made a lid out of tyvek and nuked my LC solution for a minute, waited 5 then nuked it for another minute.
> 
> then i let it cool inside the microwave and replaced the lid with one i made after it was cool. Im waiting to see if i have contams or not.
> 
> ...



You missing something here JP.

Bad boy!

Bad tek!

You can make lc without a pc, but not with a microwave that way, tyvec and micro=no. Micro with a tupperware or something with a 5 triangle, and better yet, skip and steam the lc like you would a brf jar...


----------



## justparanoid (Feb 4, 2011)

LOL damn archives led me to old info again. I found that on the other forum 

JP


----------



## choempi (Feb 4, 2011)

justparanoid said:


> LOL damn archives led me to old info again. I found that on the other forum
> 
> JP


 I know bro, here to help, I know the archives better then most...


----------



## choempi (Feb 4, 2011)

Invitro pins due to a clone tearing up the spawn, 3 weeks from noc...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 12, 2011)

*Melts in your mouth not in your hand.*


----------



## sonar (Feb 12, 2011)

How do you guys get such great macro shots? Mine always seem to be too blurry. I have a really nice pinset forming on those coir pans I have going (for anyone who's following my thread) that I wanted to share but can't get any good shots. Even if I have the camera sitting directly on a table and have the object right in front, it still comes out out of focus. It's a pretty decent camera so I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 13, 2011)

I just use my phone camera at the moment, its not great doesn't even have a macro shot mode. thats why my pics are dull and blurry.


----------



## choempi (Feb 13, 2011)

sonar said:


> How do you guys get such great macro shots? Mine always seem to be too blurry. I have a really nice pinset forming on those coir pans I have going (for anyone who's following my thread) that I wanted to share but can't get any good shots. Even if I have the camera sitting directly on a table and have the object right in front, it still comes out out of focus. It's a pretty decent camera so I must be doing something wrong.


Do you have a macro setting? I use macro with ISO setting in natural light, bump the button to focus, then fully push for the shot.


----------



## sonar (Feb 13, 2011)

choempi said:


> Do you have a macro setting? I use macro with ISO setting in natural light, bump the button to focus, then fully push for the shot.


Yeah I have macro. I do it without the flash and they are still out of focus. I think I know what you mean though with bumping the button I'll have to try that. What's ISO?


----------



## choempi (Feb 13, 2011)

sonar said:


> Yeah I have macro. I do it without the flash and they are still out of focus. I think I know what you mean though with bumping the button I'll have to try that. What's ISO?


ISO is a setting, it is for low light no flash + macro


----------



## choempi (Feb 13, 2011)

a red light will focus, then you take the pic.


----------



## choempi (Feb 14, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> STICKY STICKY STICKY!!!!!


ha


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 14, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> Always on top!


 You sound like my ex.


----------



## choempi (Feb 14, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> Always on top!


ansansabloutly! PEEPS GOT A STICKY


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 22, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> You sound like my ex.


you ex sounds nice ha!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Feb 22, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> you ex sounds nice ha!


 They're all nice in certain areas.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 22, 2011)

Bump, I just like this picture so much lol


----------



## velvetmagaician (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello. Is there anyone here interested in trading samples (syringes?)
If so, please send me an email.
[email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 28, 2011)

i just ordered some spores. its been about 15 years sence i gave this a go. first time it worked well till i was fucked up on klonapins and left the lid off my thing. i have some b+ pe and the amaz. coming. any input on what 1's i should start off with? i was thinking the amz !'s as those were the kind i tried years ago. any other strains out there i should give a try? also i be going the pf tek route because it worked for me the first time unless there is a better way. im not looking to do bulk just messing around for my own head


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 28, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i just ordered some spores. its been about 15 years sence i gave this a go. first time it worked well till i was fucked up on klonapins and left the lid off my thing. i have some b+ pe and the amaz. coming. any input on what 1's i should start off with? i was thinking the amz !'s as those were the kind i tried years ago. any other strains out there i should give a try? also i be going the pf tek route because it worked for me the first time unless there is a better way. im not looking to do bulk just messing around for my own head


each tek has its ups and downs pf teks up is colonization time and less risk of contam, other methods take longer but produce more, I would start with the amazons also, just cause i really like those. never had b+ though.. golden teacher seem to be a fan favorite


----------



## JealousGreen (Mar 28, 2011)

My b+ jar was inoculated back in October. Still only about 60-70%. I don't know if the slow growth is typical, just sayin...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 28, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> My b+ jar was inoculated back in October. Still only about 60-70%. I don't know if the slow growth is typical, just sayin...


whoah man i think thats done with, 5 months colonization time seems way way way to long,


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 28, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> whoah man i think thats done with, 5 months colonization time seems way way way to long,


 Or just a terrible substrate forumlation. LMAO


----------



## JealousGreen (Mar 28, 2011)

The other jars that were done at the same time ate just finished with their last flushes. The jar seems healthy, just slow. Is it really done?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 28, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> The other jars that were done at the same time ate just finished with their last flushes. The jar seems healthy, just slow. Is it really done?


I dont know man, i just cant imagine it taking that long... is it still improving?? or is it stale?


----------



## JealousGreen (Mar 28, 2011)

Moving at a slow steady rate since November. Slow being the operative term. Fixing to use some prints I took from the last round though...


----------



## sonar (Mar 29, 2011)

So how many flushed you guys usually get from your brf jars? When I first started out I was getting 4 or 5 before they contam or just stopped producing. Now, I'm getting 2 huge flushes and that's it. A 3rd comes on slow and is hardly worth the space. Think maybe I have everything dialed in and they are using up most of the nutrients in the first two? I haven't actually weighted the total biomass from 2 flushed compared to my previous attemps, so I'm just speculating here.


----------



## shadowdarker (Mar 29, 2011)

hey guys got a quick question would it be ok to put a mushroom fruit chamber in my flower room?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Mar 29, 2011)

shadowdarker said:


> hey guys got a quick question would it be ok to put a mushroom fruit chamber in my flower room?


No. Well. Nothing inherently wrong with that, but you want a clean personal space.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 30, 2011)

i have some spores on the way. im going to have to get schooled in this cloning thing. its probly been 15 years sence i tried to grow boomers


----------



## choempi (Mar 30, 2011)

shadowdarker said:


> hey guys got a quick question would it be ok to put a mushroom fruit chamber in my flower room?


not good bo


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 30, 2011)

sonar said:


> So how many flushed you guys usually get from your brf jars? When I first started out I was getting 4 or 5 before they contam or just stopped producing. Now, I'm getting 2 huge flushes and that's it. A 3rd comes on slow and is hardly worth the space. Think maybe I have everything dialed in and they are using up most of the nutrients in the first two? I haven't actually weighted the total biomass from 2 flushed compared to my previous attemps, so I'm just speculating here.


the most I got from any cake was 8 flushes, my most recent set of cakes went 6 flushes on average one or two going for 8 again, most of the flushes after 5 are one single giant mushroom... none of them ever contamed, they fully spent themselves, but i reckon it could be possible for it to expend itself fully in even less flushes.... 

I should add i dont use the regular brf formula, i use 2 parts brf one part ground wild bird seed.. and then use that as my brf when following the rest of the brf tek, same amount of verm as regular brf.. could be i have more nutrients available for longer because of this..


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 30, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i have some spores on the way. im going to have to get schooled in this cloning thing. its probly been 15 years sence i tried to grow boomers


nah its super easy to do a clone lc, and just a little more complicated to do clone on agar, though much longer process, much more time consuming.


----------



## choempi (Mar 30, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> *nah its super easy to do a clone lc*, and just a little more complicated to do clone on agar, though much longer process, much more time consuming.


I like this post...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Mar 30, 2011)

choempi said:


> I like this post...


I like that you like it.


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 19, 2011)

So just started my first go. PES Amazonians, using brf and a SGFC. Any tips from anyone who has done this strain before? Nocced up about, oh, 4 days ago, and i think i saw the hint of the beginning of growth today. 

I know i got some time yet til full consolidation (at least another 2 weeks) but i just want to have some ideas in mind by then. Anyone grown em? And thoughts on cloning are welcome as well. I will be taking prints no matter what, just so i dont have to order syringes again, but should i find a cloneworthy cap? Or should i just wait til grow 2 (i have a syringe of Costa Ricans waiting)?

Awesome thread, and thanks for any tips!

-KK


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 19, 2011)

i've only heard good things about the pes amazonians from a good freind of mine, only strain he uses.


----------



## choempi (Apr 19, 2011)

KlosetKing said:


> So just started my first go. PES Amazonians, using brf and a SGFC. Any tips from anyone who has done this strain before? Nocced up about, oh, 4 days ago, and i think i saw the hint of the beginning of growth today.
> 
> I know i got some time yet til full consolidation (at least another 2 weeks) but i just want to have some ideas in mind by then. Anyone grown em? And thoughts on cloning are welcome as well. I will be taking prints no matter what, just so i dont have to order syringes again, but should i find a cloneworthy cap? Or should i just wait til grow 2 (i have a syringe of Costa Ricans waiting)?
> 
> ...


1. Make multiple LCs

2. Make multiple clone LCs

3. infinity grows


----------



## KlosetKing (Apr 21, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> i've only heard good things about the pes amazonians from a good freind of mine, only strain he uses.


 Thanks for the input Darth =D ill let ya all know how they go (sittin at about 40% colonization as we speak).


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 22, 2011)

i have B+, amz. and PE will these a;; work with pf tek? and what would be the best 1 to start with? did this once like 15 or 20 years ago


----------



## DarthD3vl (Apr 23, 2011)

sven deisel said:


> i have B+, amz. and PE will these a;; work with pf tek? and what would be the best 1 to start with? did this once like 15 or 20 years ago


yeah man any cubes can be grown using pf tek.


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anybody know where i can buy a legit grow kit for magic shrooms, and sprouts? im a very very new noob at growing it.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 12, 2011)

Penis Envys are HARD to fruit on pf cakes.
let me tell you...


----------



## growyurown (May 12, 2011)

Im new to this and got the myco 101 to start. Has anyone tried golden teacher or alacabenzi. What could be the possible yields potency... and any other info would be appreciated.


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 12, 2011)

growyurown said:


> Im new to this and got
> 
> the myco 101 to start.
> 
> ...


dont know what the myco 101 is...

Gt's have an all around good reputaion, never heard of alacabenzi..

possible yeild... infinite.
potency likey will be decent as long as you follow one tek, and follow it right....

any other questions and i'll try to get you info you need.


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 12, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Penis Envys are HARD to fruit on pf cakes.
> let me tell you...


only seen PE cakes online, haven't procured PE strain yet myself to try it with.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (May 12, 2011)

Haha. Darth has Penis envy.  Don't be to jealous buddy.


----------



## Skuxx (May 12, 2011)

growyurown said:


> Im new to this and got the myco 101 to start. Has anyone tried golden teacher or alacabenzi. What could be the possible yields potency... and any other info would be appreciated.


Those are my 2 favorite strains to work with. I don't think there's a HUGE difference between cubes potency from my experience. But both of those are really easy, and seem to grow faster than others. Bigger yields too. I personally like the golden teachers.


Is the myco 101 a kit or a tek? Never heard.


----------



## growyurown (May 13, 2011)

Its a kit. Im totally new to this kind of growing so I will have plenty of questions. I seen a friend grow them once but that was years ago and his second round totally sucked..


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 25, 2011)

Just did a fast overview, and I must say this is a *birth canal* of vast new information!

Kudos Darth


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 25, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Just did a fast overview, and I must say this is a *birth canal* of vast new information!
> 
> Kudos Darth


thanks but i just started it alot of others have contributed good info it is a neat collection of information though, like a index of sorts.


----------



## growyurown (May 28, 2011)

I have a few jars that the substrate looks wet and dark. They were pre-sterilized, has been 10 days since innoc., and theres no odor. Would this be a contam


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 28, 2011)

growyurown said:


> I have a few jars that the substrate looks wet and dark. They were pre-sterilized, has been 10 days since innoc., and theres no odor. Would this be a contam


is there any mycelium growth? if it just looks wet its probably just wet... whats exactly is wrong with it? what leads you to belive its contam?


----------



## growyurown (May 28, 2011)

Im a noob at this type of growing. I just thought it looked different. I will find out in a week or two


----------



## growyurown (May 29, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> is there any mycelium growth? if it just looks wet its probably just wet... whats exactly is wrong with it? what leads you to belive its contam?


 These jars have no growth. The only thing is I fucked up and put too many cc's in the first few jars. Maybe that's the reason. And when I say I fucked up, im talkin like 2-3 cc's in a couple jars.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jun 11, 2011)

growyurown said:


> These jars have no growth. The only thing is I fucked up and put too many cc's in the first few jars. Maybe that's the reason. And when I say I fucked up, im talkin like 2-3 cc's in a couple jars.


 yeah you probably made them to wet by useing that many cc's, throwing off the moisture can be a problem.


----------



## sonar (Jun 11, 2011)

Just picked up a PC and a syringe of panaeolus cambodginiensis "goliath." Any of you guys ever try pans? I was going to use Waylitjim's tek, but am thinking about just doing WBS to hpoo in trays or small tubs. Any suggestions?

I also picked up a spore works choice syringe and they sent me two. Huatla and Treasure Coast. Can't wait to try them out! If you say you are a member of Shroomery they usually send you a free syringe.

So far I've done Ecuador, Golden Teacher, and Puerto Rico all from spore works. The Golden Teacher is my favorite by far. Fast colonizer and a HEAVY fruiter. I think I pulled close to 2oz dry from 6 jars over 2 flushes with the last GT run. Incredible! The Puerto Ricans were a little more potent, but the yield wasn't very good. Lots of small, skinny fruits. Their appearance was much different than the EQ and the GT too. Long skinny stems with conical shaped caps. Took a print but don't think I'll be growing them again any time soon.


----------



## choempi (Jun 11, 2011)

I just ordered these...

http://sporeworks.com/Panaeolus-Copelandia-cyanescens-Hawaiian-Spore-Syringe-Microscopy-Kit.html


----------



## John0156 (Jul 11, 2011)

anybody used spores101.com syringes before?


----------



## choempi (Jul 11, 2011)

John0156 said:


> anybody used spores101.com syringes before?


totaly legit, join shroomtalk and then get 5 off order


----------



## choempi (Jul 18, 2011)

I try to rep you D but I need to spread it around, and I don't rep peeps much.

You know I respect your good works bro...


----------



## timeismoney1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Where does one buy the small wide 1/2p?

My stores only sell tall skinny 1/2p


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 4, 2011)

timeismoney1 said:


> Where does one buy the small wide 1/2p?
> 
> My stores only sell tall skinny 1/2p


I found mine at walmart, but walmart rarely carries jars when i need them, i've gotten some off amazon.. pretty cheap.. if you find a really good cheap site, POST IT.. lol

i have alot of the tall skinny ones also, i use them to.. dont notice any difference except you can fit more skinny ones into a fruiting chamber.


----------



## sonar (Sep 4, 2011)

I order mine online from Ace Hardware and have them sent to my local store. Usually takes about a week. Last time I ordered it was in the middle of winter, so I'm pretty sure they have them in the warehouse (or at least the warehouse that covers my region) all year long. This is canning season so my store has them in stock for the time being.

I think you can have them sent to your house too if there isn't an Ace Hardware around where you live, but I image there would be shipping costs. Shipping to the store and picking them up there is free. Ace Harware is national chain though I think so there should be one around.

Kerr 8oz Wide Mouth Mason Jars


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 4, 2011)

What this man says. ^^^^


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 4, 2011)

I know right!! thanks sonar. you saved me trips to the farthest walmart around. lol none of the close ones carry it, theres an ace hardware way closer.... though im stocked up now lol probably got over 50 jars.. my pc only hold 5 pint jars.. so cant even do that many at once.. lol


----------



## Tsanford (Sep 7, 2011)

I got a PF Tek going on right now. I followed the v2 guide from shroomery. Its my second go around, last one was successful, so i'm pretty anxious for these to finish. I only went with 10 jars this go.

I went with the KOH Samui Super which is a new relatively new strain. "An improved isolation of the popular Thai Koh Samui. More aggressive with better flushes, larger fruit and more resistant to contamination. A definite winner." 

I Shopped with Ralphsters like usual. Very trustworthy provider. 

Inoculated on August 18, 2011. 

Here was 1.5 Weeks after inoculation. 



Today (September 7th) - 3 weeks after Inoculation



Everything is going good, just waiting for the bottoms and the centers to fill out until its time to birth. I was going to go with the regular 10 Gallon Fish Tank method in the PF Tek tutorial, but which types of setups do you guys recommend for the fruiting chamber?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 7, 2011)

Tsanford said:


> I got a PF Tek going on right now. I followed the v2 guide from shroomery. Its my second go around, last one was successful, so i'm pretty anxious for these to finish. I only went with 10 jars this go.
> 
> I went with the KOH Samui Super which is a new relatively new strain. "An improved isolation of the popular Thai Koh Samui. More aggressive with better flushes, larger fruit and more resistant to contamination. A definite winner."
> 
> ...


I just used a cardboard box for incubator, really its not an incubator just a dark spot. did you mean fruiting chamber or incubation chamber?


----------



## Tsanford (Sep 8, 2011)

I meant fruiting chamber, was baked last night lol


----------



## Ganjika (Sep 9, 2011)

will sporeworks send to CA?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Sep 9, 2011)

Ganjika said:


> will sporeworks send to CA?


 Do you need to ask us that question?



> Culture and Spore Related Questions
> 
> *Do you sell Psilocybe or Panaeolus spores to residents of CA, ID, or GA? *
> Spore Works will not process any request to these states for Psilocybe or Panaeolus mushroom spores. California, Idaho, and Georgia state law may restrict possession of these mushrooms spores without first receiving proper permissions from the applicable state agricultural or research advisory agency. We regret that any order placed requesting these items shipped to these states will be refused, voided, or refunded. Residents of CA, ID, and GA are not restricted from ordering any other items sold on our site.
> ...


----------



## Ganjika (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks for your reply & the info


----------



## Desr (Sep 10, 2011)

Tsanford said:


> I meant fruiting chamber, was baked last night lol


a rubbermaid container with a lid.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 18, 2011)

When it comes to the incubator, how would I go about placing the heater? I know it shouldn't be touching either of the plastics, but what's the best way to achieve that? Does the heater come with what you'd need to do that already?


----------



## Desr (Sep 18, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> When it comes to the incubator, how would I go about placing the heater? I know it shouldn't be touching either of the plastics, but what's the best way to achieve that? Does the heater come with what you'd need to do that already?


the heater that i gave you the link to comes with two suction cups, so you can place it just like it is in the picture. except i put mine diagonal..and im not doing enough jars to weigh it down so the water level isnt where it says in the picture but it still works.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 18, 2011)

Desr said:


> the heater that i gave you the link to comes with two suction cups, so you can place it just like it is in the picture. except i put mine diagonal..and im not doing enough jars to weigh it down so the water level isnt where it says in the picture but it still works.


Thanks man, I looked closer at the one at Wal-Mart and it has suction cups too


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 19, 2011)

So I finally got everything, and went to inject my jars, and out of the 12cc's I only got to fill 6 of the jars. When I'd inject a tiny bit into a hole, and pull it out, it'd still be dripping, is that normal? Most of it probably ended up on the first 2 lids or something, until I realized it'd stop if I held it upside down, is that normal? I contacted the supplier and asked for another one, seemed defected to me...


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 20, 2011)

*I no longer feel the need to grow mushrooms or take them. They have helped me in so many ways, I can't begin to count them. I still belive in their power, and hope anyone who needs them finds them, and I hope you all learn the love of the Universe. Meditation is now my favorite and only "Drug". Till my path leads me back.
I love you all. - D3VL

*
"Psychedelic experience is only a glimpse of genuine mystical insight, but a glimpse which can be matured and deepened by the various ways of meditation in which drugs are no longer necessary or useful. If you get the message, hang up the phone. For psychedelic drugs are simply instruments, like microscopes, telescopes, and telephones. The biologist does not sit with eye permanently glued to the microscope, he goes away and works on what he has seen..."
-- Alan Watts


----------



## JealousGreen (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations Darthd3vl. Stay high. I'm with you.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 23, 2011)

The supplier sent me 2 more for free  Very good customer service, if their product is good they'll definitely have a lifetime customer


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 23, 2011)

What's the best Bulk Tek?


----------



## egon (Sep 25, 2011)

refer to post number two 
or follow this link, then follow that link.
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/397301-mushrooms-pf-tek-supply-list.html#post5121943 <that will take you to the second post


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 25, 2011)

egon said:


> refer to post number two
> or follow this link, then follow that link.
> https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/397301-mushrooms-pf-tek-supply-list.html#post5121943 <that will take you to the second post


Yeah I read that, just didn't know if it was the best. I was hoping I wouldn't have to use hpoo, idk where I'd get it at lol.


----------



## egon (Sep 25, 2011)

check craigs list, even ebay, also if your not worried about the money check out headypoo they sell exotic poo even pre sterilized specifically for mushroom growing.. mixture of hippo rhino & elephant poo collected from a zoo.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 25, 2011)

Naw, I didn't find anyone selling hpoo on craigslist...

Is that the only way. You can't like make a huge bag of brf and vermiculite?


----------



## egon (Sep 25, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> Naw, I didn't find anyone selling hpoo on craigslist...
> 
> Is that the only way. You can't like make a huge bag of brf and vermiculite?


giant brf cakes take far to long to colonize and almost always get contaminated. 

the poo isn't really that expensive if you consider the turn around is a pound or more of shrooms.

are there no horses near you? you can normally find some for free.


----------



## Bwpz (Sep 25, 2011)

egon said:


> giant brf cakes take far to long to colonize and almost always get contaminated.
> 
> the poo isn't really that expensive if you consider the turn around is a pound or more of shrooms.
> 
> are there no horses near you? you can normally find some for free.


Good point, I do live in the country of country, there's horse's everywhere. I just saw one at my dealers house today, I'm sure I could work something out there...

So what would I do with the hpoo? Just scoop it into a bag and let it dry?


----------



## stayhiggh (Oct 18, 2011)

i swear i think theyve recalled vermiculite in my area..ive been to literally 5 stores that all say theyre out of vermiculite wtf? i could just order it online but im very perplexed at this situation


----------



## canndo (Oct 19, 2011)

Your local hydro store can get it for you. It has asbestos in it (or it used to) and so there were more regulations put in place. It is a bit harder to find but far from impossible.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

What do you all think about this dehydrator. 
http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-FD-39-500-Watt-Food-Dehydrator/dp/B0024NKMEK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## sonar (Nov 4, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> What do you all think about this dehydrator.
> http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-FD-39-500-Watt-Food-Dehydrator/dp/B0024NKMEK/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Looks like it will get the job done to me.

Also makes delicious homemade beef jerky.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 4, 2011)

sonar said:


> Looks like it will get the job done to me.
> 
> Also makes delicious homemade beef jerky.


I actually saw one that was quite good for that and came with nifty utensils. :mrgeen:
http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-American-Harvest-FD-28JX-Dehydrator/dp/B000FFX642/ref=sr_1_22?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1320429341&sr=1-22

Only 350 watt though. Lookin to see what's around $50.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Nov 4, 2011)

those are the same dehydators I was gonna use, never needed anything more than a fan.. but if im not mistaken those are same brand research kitty used for their massive pf tek grow.


----------



## weasels911 (Nov 5, 2011)

I got one similar to the first one. I was upset with how long it took to get them cracker dry... Especially having a yield that could fill the dehydrator multiple times. I don't even use it now... Just putting the whole yield in a box with a fan blowing on them gets them dried quicker than filling my dehydrator once..


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL How bout this one.
http://www.amazon.com/Nesco-American-FD-35-Snackmaster-Dehydrator/dp/B0000665TM


----------



## sonar (Nov 5, 2011)

If it was me I'd probably go with the cheapest one I could find. The mushroom experts claim that dehydrators generally run at too high of temperatures and cause potency loss, but I haven't noticed any compared to when I air dried and finished off with dessicant.

I keep a very close eye on them though. Checking it every half hour or so and removing smaller ones as they dry. I try not to keep them in there any longer than they have to be.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Nov 8, 2011)

sonar said:


> If it was me I'd probably go with the cheapest one I could find. The mushroom experts claim that dehydrators generally run at too high of temperatures and cause potency loss, but I haven't noticed any compared to when I air dried and finished off with dessicant.
> 
> I keep a very close eye on them though. Checking it every half hour or so and removing smaller ones as they dry. I try not to keep them in there any longer than they have to be.



I'd suggest that making tea the water is way hotter than a dehydrator...I dry at 135 Fahrenheit water boils at 212...never a prob...except they are cracker the next day...what a nice prob to have eh....))


----------



## ballaboyee21 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm completely new to growing mushrooms and was looking at either the EZ Gro kit from Homestead or just buying spores and doing it myself. The only thing holding me back from growing them PF Tek is that I don't have a pressure cooker. Is the only purpose of the pressure cooker to sanitize the substrate? If I only buy organic materials does it matter if I don't pressure cook the jars? I can wipe the jars down with rubbing alcohol to sanitize them. Sorry if these are stupid questions, I just have limited resources and am looking for a solution.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Nov 15, 2011)

ballaboyee21 said:


> Hi, I'm completely new to growing mushrooms and was looking at either the EZ Gro kit from Homestead or just buying spores and doing it myself. The only thing holding me back from growing them PF Tek is that I don't have a pressure cooker. Is the only purpose of the pressure cooker to sanitize the substrate? If I only buy organic materials does it matter if I don't pressure cook the jars? I can wipe the jars down with rubbing alcohol to sanitize them. Sorry if these are stupid questions, I just have limited resources and am looking for a solution.


PF tek can be done via steam...I used a big canning pot with the grate...popped in 6 half pints pf BRF and steamed for 60 mins....had one out of 12 contam...remember to prep your jar lids properly and use tin-foil hats on your jars the same as using a PC...the dry verm top layer is very important...don't let it get wet or nasty things can happen...good luck...the rewards can be amazing....hth


----------



## Blackhash (Nov 15, 2011)

Yeah the only way you can grow mushrooms without a pressure cooker is with the PF tek. I would get a pressure cooker, maybe check craigslist? They may be on sale at your local Target/Wal-Mart also. As long as the pressure cooker reaches 15 PSI/250 degrees fahrenheit it will be sufficient enough to sterilize jars for grain and PF tek.


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 15, 2011)

I got my All-American 25-quart pressure sterilizer on craigslist for $40 (and they drove 2 hours to bring it to me). I made a Want To Buy post and they responded.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Nov 15, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> I got my All-American 25-quart pressure sterilizer on craigslist for $40 (and they drove 2 hours to bring it to me). I made a Want To Buy post and they responded.



good score....2 hrs travel is $40...enjoy your new toy...)


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 15, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> I got my All-American 25-quart pressure sterilizer on craigslist for $40 (and they drove 2 hours to bring it to me). I made a Want To Buy post and they responded.


That shit's $600 on Amazon.


----------



## sonar (Nov 15, 2011)

Bwpz said:


> I got my All-American 25-quart pressure sterilizer on craigslist for $40 (and they drove 2 hours to bring it to me). I made a Want To Buy post and they responded.


Hmmm, I should try that sometime. I paid more than that for my cheapo aluminum wal mart special.


----------



## Bwpz (Nov 16, 2011)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> That shit's $600 on Amazon.


 I know man, I was so stunned that that's what he brought me. He asked $25 at first, then I said $15 if he'd bring it all the way to me. I just figured it was a decent PC (he said it was 18 quarts, lol). Crazy thing is that he drove 2 hours to bring it to me in a SUV, then 2 hours back. There's no way he didn't lose money there haha.


----------



## ballaboyee21 (Nov 16, 2011)

Technically, if I just bought these pre-sterilized substrate jars online (http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Mountain-Grain-Substrate-Injectable/dp/B004GIOWOC/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1321430267&sr=8-11) and bought spores, would that be all I need for simple cultivation? Or do I still need to buy vermicullite on top of that? Any advice/tips appreciated. Working with limited space and money here!


----------



## ballaboyee21 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sorry, what's WTF hahaha? I'm new to this whole thing, but is that how it should work?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## canndo (Nov 18, 2011)

ballaboyee21 said:


> Technically, if I just bought these pre-sterilized substrate jars online (http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Mountain-Grain-Substrate-Injectable/dp/B004GIOWOC/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1321430267&sr=8-11) and bought spores, would that be all I need for simple cultivation? Or do I still need to buy vermicullite on top of that? Any advice/tips appreciated. Working with limited space and money here!


Get the vermiculite and some coir and a turkey bag or two, and some sandwich bags and you are set.


----------



## cazador (Nov 18, 2011)

ballaboyee21 said:


> Technically, if I just bought these pre-sterilized substrate jars online (http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Mountain-Grain-Substrate-Injectable/dp/B004GIOWOC/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1321430267&sr=8-11) and bought spores, would that be all I need for simple cultivation? Or do I still need to buy vermicullite on top of that? Any advice/tips appreciated. Working with limited space and money here!


That's just to make the spawn. From there you would still need to spawn that to a sub of hpoo /coir/verm/gypsum


----------



## itsallinthewrist (Dec 1, 2011)

this is a good pf tek thread sturdy knowledge and i like your little sig about psycadelics thats kind of how i feel now as well but not as enlightened


----------



## merkzilla (Dec 26, 2011)

Really don't feel like going through all 20 odd pages, but my suggestion to anyone is to skip brf/verm and go straight to grain. Grains cheap, you can buy it in bulk and its much more nutritious. 

Wheat berries and rye berries are what I've played with before. Take a quart jar, put 1 cup of water, 1 cup of grain. Let those molds germinate for 24 hours so a pressure cooker can deal with them. After that, put them in a pan, rinse until the water comes out somewhat clean. Top off with water, boil until just under 20% of the grains have cracked. when you pinch one between your fingers, it should be closer to translucent than white. From there, toss it into quart jars, toss on your lid with filter/tyvek and foil lid. Pc for 90 min at 15 psi. After its cooled, knock up and incubate. 

This is great for cubes and some of the sclerotia varieties. 

As far as casing, for first timers I don't reccomend using coir or poop. Both of these things are nutritious and can invite contams. Straight vermiculite at a 1:1 will work fine, and you can get away with it with the right grain. 

For potency, Penis Envy, Albino Penis Envy and Great White Monster are the best cubes.


----------



## Miyagi (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi guys, may be a little off the actual topic but I can't get any further without crossing this bridge... Any Aussie mycologists out there willing to post a print to a fellow in need. Thus far all other attempts have turned up nil, including posting myself from amsterdam. I really luuuuurve shrooms and have been preparing to grow them for the last 2yrs, begginning with PFTek but already have a little cab set up for sort of bulk set up. Been growing weed for years and worked and studied in many a lab so the spores will not be wasted...

Mods feel free to move or delete this if not appropriate here...


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 8, 2012)

Completely new to this....considering buying the substrate bags.....question is can you still dunk and roll these or is it better to break em up and do the three layer sandwich method????.....again...cube newbie!!!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 9, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Completely new to this....considering buying the substrate bags.....question is can you still dunk and roll these or is it better to break em up and do the three layer sandwich method????.....again...cube newbie!!!


I wouldn't dunk the substrate bags unless its pf tek you run the risk of it breaking apart in the dunk... sometimes i dunk my trays carefully but a bag has no suport.. what kind of substrate are you using?

best to just mix the substrate with Hpoo or some other bulk sub after full colonization.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 9, 2012)

was looking at the rye berry bags.....haven't ordered anything yet...just getting the list built up......so you're saying you can't pf tek the bags....i understand the tek with jars....just wondering if it's possible to do the same thing with the bags...i see what you're saying about the bag substrate possibly breaking apart during the roll.....would this necessarily be a bad thing....then I would just have smaller colonized chucks to roll???...IDK..just trying to skip the substrate prep step for inoculation....would i just inoculate the bags...let colonize....then crumble up between two layers of hpoo??? or just mix it up with like the same amount of hpoo as I have substrate then place in tray???


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jan 9, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> was looking at the rye berry bags.....haven't ordered anything yet...just getting the list built up......so you're saying you can't pf tek the bags....i understand the tek with jars....just wondering if it's possible to do the same thing with the bags...i see what you're saying about the bag substrate possibly breaking apart during the roll.....would this necessarily be a bad thing....then I would just have smaller colonized chucks to roll???...IDK..just trying to skip the substrate prep step for inoculation....would i just inoculate the bags...let colonize....then crumble up between two layers of hpoo??? or just mix it up with like the same amount of hpoo as I have substrate then place in tray???


dunk and roll is really just for pf tek, and the roll is only for pftek, DO not try to roll your bulk sub in dry verm. its probably best not to dunk it either unless your willing to risk loosing it all.
your gonna be doing bulk if you go with the bags, I mix equal parts hpoo with grain (after grain is fully colonized) but i know people who use like 1 part colonized sub to 4 parts hpoo, try different ratio's or look up different ratio's used by people on shroomery or mycotopia and compare. the more bulk sub you add the longer the full colonization will take but the more mushrooms you'll get.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds good man....thanks for the info....I have access to fresh hpoo.....do you sterilize your poo?.....and is fresh too "hot" or should I go for a more dried poo(like a dump from 6months ago)....lol


----------



## Miyagi (Jan 9, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Sounds good man....thanks for the info....I have access to fresh hpoo.....do you sterilize your poo?.....and is fresh too "hot" or should I go for a more dried poo(like a dump from 6months ago)....lol


Pasteurise (170 for 2hrs)is better for bulk hpoo than sterilise, old stuff way better than fresh. You want really old grey stuff that when you break it apart doesn't have any turd smell, it should only smells like mulch/old grass clippings. Hope that helps!


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jan 10, 2012)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> Sounds good man....thanks for the info....I have access to fresh hpoo.....do you sterilize your poo?.....and is fresh too "hot" or should I go for a more dried poo(like a dump from 6months ago)....lol


look for well leeched poo....the best has a white network of strands growing on the surface...its called firefang...just mix a 70-30 poo to verm so your tub is at the proper depth...drop the mix in a pillow case...get a big-assed ol' pot yer wife won't mind you using and add enough water to cover the pillow case...add a 1/2-1 cup of hydrated lime...keep temps to those mentioned above...when time is up hang the pillow case to cool and drain...when cool give a quick check for field capacity and then hit it with your spawn...cover tub with tinfoil and perforate the foil with tiny holes(I use a pin similar to a hat pin) for GE...toss it in a room-temp place and look at it in 2 weeks...I also leave a bit of sub for when the tub is innoculated...then add this bit on top...when you see myc growing on the top you know you are real close to fruiting...no your not...now let it go at least another week...often when I check after 6 or 7 days of consolidation I see pins developing...now its time to fruit the tub...take tub...drop it in whatever you use for a FC and mist and fan 3-4 times a day...once the tub flushes take it and dunk in cool-cold water for 24 hrs...drain excess water from tub and back into the FC...rinse and repeat until the sub is expended or the green monster comes knockin'...once harvested I split the bigger shrooms up and decapitate them...put in dehydrator at 135 and next day they are ready for storage or consumption...never have tried fresh shrooms...then start yer next project...hth


----------



## JeffLeboweski (Oct 9, 2020)

DarthD3vl said:


> *Spore prints*
> 
> foil
> 90% iso alcohol or as strong as you can get
> ...


A tip from the Microbiology department at Mcgill university on ISO concentration - Water acts as a catalyst and plays a key role in denaturing the proteins of vegetative cell membranes. 70% ISO solutions penetrate the cell wall more completely which allows the iso to permeate the entire cell, coagulate all proteins, and kill the microorganism. Isopropyl alcohol concentrations over 91% coagulate proteins instantly, consequently creating a protective layer that protects other proteins from further coagulation.

Also 70% is cheaper, its a win-win


----------



## JeffLeboweski (Jan 14, 2021)

DarthD3vl said:


> *Spore prints*
> 
> foil
> 90% iso alcohol or as strong as you can get
> ...


Awesome write up, I absolutely love how willing the mushroom community is to share information, so in the spirit of that, one other thing I have found through personal experience is to have the room where you are taking spore prints be cooler than room temp (below 60F) or place a drop of ice cold water on the cap before putting the glass over the cap. The cold will make more spores get deposited, and quicker. Im not sure on the science behind why, but give it a try and I bet you will be pleased with the results


----------

